# Kittens At Play



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Here are some more pics of my kittens*


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

More pikkies


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

OMG they are gorgeous so so cute, they are great pics and lovely kittens


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Brilliant pics Wendy-love these ones,and Beth is sooo right they are really cute and cuddlicious


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

oh my god,,they are just soooooo cute,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,beautiful,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

So cute - little fuzzy fur-balls of fun.
Fantastic pictures 

Emily


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Here are some more pics of my kittens*


Loving the fourth pic, definite kittitude going on there!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Thanks everyone, I will be so sad when they go to their new homes, but I know they'll be loved & spoilt Still got a few weeks to go yet though
Still got 2 of the Red & White boys to find the right homes for, but if that takes months, then so be it*


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

awww great pics


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Thanks Anna*


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

How sweet  I just want to grab them and give them a big hug.

Fiona


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hehe, Thanks Fiona, i'll give them a cuddle for you*


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Can i have one , pleeeeeease!!!!!!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hahaha, a cuddle or the kitten Jen ? lol*


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

They are ALL gorgeous Wendy   I do think they have the most irresistible faces I've ever seen


----------



## x-Cinderella-x (May 28, 2008)

they are beautiful how sweet r they xxx


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

Gorgeous kittens! you showed me before, you was on the phone, thats when I threw in the random comment of "Your floor is VERY nice" lol..

If I had the money and a huge house I would have them all  I was looking on your site, where you have a close up picture of them all, and they all have that face that you HAVE to "awwwwww" at lol!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Thanks Kat, Saffron & Jade*


----------



## squeeby (Jun 2, 2008)

Selk67U2, the second pic of your first post is really wonderful... 
your cat is so sweet...


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

They are adorable! I wish I had a kitten


----------

